# What is your ultimate dessert? (Multiple choice)



## SierraCook (Jan 3, 2006)

Although I don't eat much dessert it is one of my favorite things to eat.  Every once in awhile I will treat myself to a totally mouthwatering to die for dessert.  

What is your ultimate favorite dessert?

1.  Something ooey gooey and chocolatey like mousse  

2.  Mom's homemade pie of any flavor 

3.  Cheesecake of any variety

4.  Tiramisu or creme brulee

5.  Huge bowl of your favorite ice cream with toppings

6. Cookies

7.  Cream puffs, eclairs, tarts, etc.

8.  Puddings or custards

9.  Cake

10. Other (I am sure I forgot something.)


----------



## Alix (Jan 3, 2006)

Well phooey. I voted before I realized I could pick more than one item. DANG IT! I picked other because I really enjoy fruit and cheese after dinner BUT, all that other stuff is high on my list of yummy things.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 3, 2006)

One of my desserts that I can never resist is Deep, Dark Chocolate Cake.  It is made from scratch and has a rich buttercream frosting.  A friend of mine makes cheesecakes of many flavors. My favorite of hers is  a white chocolate frangelica cheesecake topped with raspberries.  It was like Heaven.   My mom and I once shared a tiramisu dessert in a restaurant.  It was so good that I could have eaten the whole dessert by myself.  There is something about cream puffs that I cannot resist.  There is not much to them, but if I see one in a bakery I just cannot resist getting at least one.


----------



## Alix (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm a sucker for spice cake with brown sugar fudge icing. Or lazy daisy oatmeal cake. Oooooooooo...just made a carrot cake that was so moist and tender you wouldn't believe it. I should post that recipe. Mmmmm...chocolate fondue with strawberries so sweet and juicy...*Homer drool happening*


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 3, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Well phooey. I voted before I realized I could pick more than one item. DANG IT! I picked other because I really enjoy fruit and cheese after dinner BUT, all that other stuff is high on my list of yummy things.


 
One of my favorite restaurants serves a dry Monterey Jack cheese for dessert.  It is the perfect ending for an excellent meal.  This restaurant is known for not skimping on the portions, so any other dessert would be a bit much.


----------



## corazon (Jan 3, 2006)

I can't refuse anything chocolate and decadent.  My dh prefers fruity desserts, which I gladly make for him but usually don't touch after they're made.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2006)

A bowl of vanilla Ice cream and I'm in heaven~~~~


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I voted for just about everything on the list, as I am known for having an extreme sweet-tooth.  ROFL, I could never work in a pastry kitchen, as I would balloon out to about 500 lbs so quickly!

One thing, I voted for "Other" as there was no listing for sopapillas.  I just love them, fried fresh to order!  Especially with that honey-butter sauce that Don Pablos uses!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2006)

yoink!!! i thought it was a single vote too.  

i voted for tiramisu and creme brulee. i thought this to be an odd pairing to be a group, considering the prep and ingredients, but they happen to be my faves that i order at every chance, and thankfully are on many restaurants' menus.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 3, 2006)

All of the above and then some!

Come on now.  The real question is, "Is there a dessert you don't like?"  The answer is, "No!".


----------



## luvs (Jan 3, 2006)

cheesecake. prefer savory foods more.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 4, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Well, I voted for just about everything on the list, as I am known for having an extreme sweet-tooth. ROFL, I could never work in a pastry kitchen, as I would balloon out to about 500 lbs so quickly!
> 
> One thing, I voted for "Other" as there was no listing for sopapillas. I just love them, fried fresh to order! Especially with that honey-butter sauce that Don Pablos uses!


 
Allen, I debated about putting sopapillas on the list.  I see that I should have.  Like you I also like sopapillas.  Another favorite of mine is churros.  See the dessert list is endless.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 4, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> yoink!!! i thought it was a single vote too.
> 
> i voted for tiramisu and creme brulee. i thought this to be an odd pairing to be a group, considering the prep and ingredients, but they happen to be my faves that i order at every chance, and thankfully are on many restaurants' menus.


 
I agree bucky, that their ingredients and prep are different. But they are just as equally enticing to the taste buds.  Yum!!


----------



## jkath (Jan 4, 2006)

ah ha! A poll after my own heart! Thanks, Sierra!

I didn't want to vote for _everything_, so I voted for all except the ice cream. Note: it says "with all the toppings". I'd like it if it said "all the bottomings"...such as a hot brownie bottom!
gee....wonder why I'm craving chocolate now........


----------



## phinz (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm a bit of a tiramisu snob. I made so much of it when I worked for the local high-end Italian restaurant that I developed a taste for the good stuff. It's been years since I worked there, and I couldn't make it myself now without a recipe in front of me, but I know the right thing when I see and taste it. It's always the dessert I try at a new restaurant that offers it.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm really glad that you made this multiple choice. I couldn't pick a favorite out of those


----------



## jkath (Jan 4, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> I'm a bit of a tiramisu snob. I made so much of it when I worked for the local high-end Italian restaurant that I developed a taste for the good stuff. It's been years since I worked there, and I couldn't make it myself now without a recipe in front of me, but I know the right thing when I see and taste it. It's always the dessert I try at a new restaurant that offers it.


 
Oh please oh please tell us your recipe!


----------



## middie (Jan 4, 2006)

Mom's homemade pie of any flavor
Cheesecake of any variety
Tiramisu or creme brulee
Cream puffs, eclairs, tarts, etc.
Puddings or custards
Cake


my choices


----------



## Dina (Jan 4, 2006)

I melt for anything with CHOCOLATE and I also love fruit tarts and pies, especially apple and peach pie and/or cobbler.  I'm a fruit lover and if I can manage to drizzle some chocolate on it, even better.


----------



## phinz (Jan 4, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Oh please oh please tell us your recipe!


 
I had it committed to memory 16 years ago when I worked there, but I've had a few too many drinks since.   I can't remember *anything* about it except for the coffee liqueur, espresso, ladyfingers and mascarpone cheese. I don't remember measurements or other ingredients.

Heck, I'm lucky I remember last night's cheesecake tart recipe.


----------



## QSis (Jan 4, 2006)

*Yes, that IS an  interesting question!*



			
				Andy M. said:
			
		

> Come on now. The real question is, "Is there a dessert you don't like?" The answer is, "No!".


 
I don't know how to construct a poll and maybe it's not practical just to find out what desserts people have NOT liked.

I went to a Chinese restaurant somewhere in a Caribbean resort and the dessert menu was woefully limited.  I ordered leechee (sp?) nuts which tasted sort of like melon balls in a thick, syrupy sauce, but felt and almost LOOKED like eyeballs.  Ick!

Lee


----------



## letscook (Jan 5, 2006)

Give me a slice of Cheescake Please!  Which Kind you ask. I'll take a slice of each please.


----------



## mish (Jan 5, 2006)

Tiramisu, trifle, cheesecake, mousse, panna cotta/flan, gelato. Take a peek:

http://www.ciaobellagelato.com/

Edited to add: G-D bless mallomars, oreos, ring dings, ho hos, mini coffee cakes -- Little Debbie & Ben & Jerry!

And ice cream cake!  I knew I'd forget something.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 5, 2006)

I chose other because it's as close as there was to all of the above!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 5, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> I ordered leechee (sp?) nuts which tasted sort of like melon balls in a thick, syrupy sauce, but felt and almost LOOKED like eyeballs. Ick!
> Lee


 
LOL, just goes to show you that _vive la difference_ is alive and well.  I had lychee nuts for dessert in Manhattan once and thought it one of the most refreshing desserts I had ever had.

But I will always be an ice cream wino.


----------



## mish (Jan 5, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> But I will always be an ice cream wino.


 
 Don't fall off the ice cream wagon.

Better than an ice cream 'whino'

I want my ice cream!
I want my ice cream!
I waaaaaant myyy ice creammmmmmmmmm


----------



## mudbug (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah!  and make it snappy!


----------



## mish (Jan 5, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> yeah! and make it snappy!


----------



## Dina (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll have to say a rich and moist chocolate fudge cake.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2006)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> One of my desserts that I can never resist is Deep, Dark Chocolate Cake. It is made from scratch and has a rich buttercream frosting. A friend of mine makes cheesecakes of many flavors. My favorite of hers is a white chocolate frangelica cheesecake topped with raspberries. It was like Heaven. My mom and I once shared a tiramisu dessert in a restaurant. It was so good that I could have eaten the whole dessert by myself. There is something about cream puffs that I cannot resist. There is not much to them, but if I see one in a bakery I just cannot resist getting at least one.



*Send Recipes

*I too love fruit and cheese, or just fresh fruit.  But then again, a proper cheesecake, or a great pie...  Favorite fruit for desert?  Mellon, especially cantaloupe.
*
Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North*


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 5, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> *Send Recipes*
> 
> I too love fruit and cheese, or just fresh fruit. But then again, a proper cheesecake, or a great pie... Favorite fruit for desert? Mellon, especially cantaloupe.
> 
> *Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North*


 
I have the chocolate cake recipe. I will post it.  

Deep Dark Chocolate Cake

The cheesecake recipe I will have to beg from my friend, but it won't be a problem.  It might take me a bit, she has been sick with the flu.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 7, 2006)

Sierra Cook;  Thank you for the recipe.  It has been properly filed.  I will be using it at the next birthday (coming up Jan 31 for my sister).

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 7, 2006)

You're very welcome, Goodweed.  I know that your sister will like it.


----------



## PrincessinAK (Feb 4, 2006)

My favorite dessert is ice cream anyday! My favorite is Ben & Jerry's cherry garcia. I'm glad it's really expensive or i'd eat it everyday!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2006)

It was so hard to pick just one as a favorite!  The most recent dessert I had was  a Tiramisu, so the memory was still fresh!  and it WAS a fabulous one as well!   However, I must mention this crockery chocolate pudding cake my mom made once...rich and hot and heavenly!  I think my diet is fixin' to take a vacation!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 5, 2006)

My favorite would have to be fresh baked cookies (or brownies) - right out of the oven.  A close second would be a good italian pastry.  Unfortunately, there aren't many desserts I wouldn't eat though.


----------



## kyles (Feb 5, 2006)

I can't help it, I'm an Aussie, my ultimate dessert is Pavlova, which is a large marshmallow centred meringue topped with whipped cream and in my book, strawberries, kiwi fruit and passion fruit.

It's also great with low fat icecream or sorbet instead of the cream, so it's a great low fat choice (full of sugar though!!!)

Also a great fruit salad, or even just strawberries sprinkled with cointreau and a dash of clotted cream on top.


----------



## cristal (Feb 22, 2006)

*I'm a sucker for places that have assorted mini pate a choux type desserts like cream puffs and eclairs. I'll go back just for dessert!*


----------



## luke_121 (Feb 23, 2006)

i couldn't see fruit as a choice- fruit for dessert i think is the best not too heavy to finish a meal but sweet enough to satisfy. being in australia our summer is producing some amazing peaches, white peaches, dounut peaches (yes there a real variety) 
i poach the peaches in a simple sugar syrup flavoured with fresh ginger, ginger lemon grass tea and a cinnamon stick- serve with labna (lebanese strained yogurt and almond praline    bloody beautiful mate


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 23, 2006)

I really love a nice vanilla bean panna cotta with a nice berry sauce... 

Or poached pears w/ fresh vanilla whip cream. (real whip cream... none of this "cool whip" garbage) 

Mmmmmm.


----------



## sari84 (Mar 4, 2006)

*apple pie*

i love warm apple pie served with ice cream and pouring cream....yummm...or butterscotch pudding with golden syrup and ice cream...hmm.....wanna have some tomorow!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2006)

i had to mention this new one that we've found. it's a greek dessert called "ickmick". i have no idea how to spell it, being of the greek alphabet.
it's a base, or crust if you will, of toasted shredded wheat (not the cereal, but close), drizzled with honey, then topped with a sweet white custard and slivered almonds. a local greek restaurant starting making it, and dw and i are hooked.
funny thing, the first piece was free, but now the price keeps going up.
where's the queso fresco...


----------



## sattie (Mar 4, 2006)

I stay away from sweets as much as possible... but my most favorite is creme brulee with seasonal fresh fruit and a chocolate shard, or infused creme brulee with Chamboard or berries or anything yummy.  From here, it goes downhill... I am a sucker for a hot cinnamon roll or hot cherry turnovers!!!!  Not really deserts... but a sweet that I just can't say "NO" to.


----------



## sattie (Mar 4, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i had to mention this new on that we've found. it's a greek dessert called "ickmick". i have no idea how to spell it, being of the greek alphabet.
> it's a base, or crust if you will, of toasted shredded wheat (not the cereal, but close), drizzled with honey, then topped with a sweet white custard and slivered almonds. a local greek restaurant starting making it, and dw and i are hooked.
> funny thing, the first piece was free, but now the price keeps going up.
> where's the queso fresco...


 
buckyt.. this sounds wonderful!!!!  You think they would give up the recipe???


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2006)

i tried to ask, but the waitresses are either nasty or clueless in this place. good food tho.
i'll have to try to ask a chef or the owner next time, sattie. i hope they speak english, or even spanish. english is often a second or third language around here.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 4, 2006)

This greek sweet sounds good I am interested too... maybe we can try Pdswife, she may have some idea!!


----------



## sattie (Mar 4, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i tried to ask, but the waitresses are either nasty or clueless in this place. good food tho.
> i'll have to try to ask a chef or the owner next time, sattie. i hope they speak english, or even spanish. english is often a second or third language around here.


 
Yea... guess that may pose a problem


----------



## QSis (Mar 5, 2006)

I got it, Bucky!  It's Ekmek Kadaifi!

I googled the ingredients you listed and wa-la!  Here's one version - it doesn't use honey, but a sweet syrup.  Looks great!

Lee

http://www.recipezaar.com/97615


----------



## sattie (Mar 5, 2006)

Mighty fiine investigative work QSis!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 6, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> I got it, Bucky! It's Ekmek Kadaifi!
> 
> I googled the ingredients you listed and wa-la! Here's one version - it doesn't use honey, but a sweet syrup. Looks great!
> 
> ...


 
_*AWESOME!!!!*_

thanks qsis. you're the best!!

printing that one out right now. are the people on this forum the best or what?

thanks again, lee.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Yummy!  It's a new one for me.   I'm going to make it soon though.

So yummy sounding.


----------



## QSis (Mar 6, 2006)

Awwww you guys are so nice and so gracious!  I now see on another thread that Bucky asked pdswife the same question and a bunch of people came up with emek!  LOL!

Terrific bunch of people here!

Lee


----------



## Chef Wil (Apr 12, 2006)

My fav dessert is Molten Chocolate Volcanos with hot caramel sauce served on vanilla bean ice cream

Good poll Sierra


----------



## Big Al (Jul 11, 2006)

I love my pavs with whipped cream and passionfruit curd.  Home made honeycomb icecream is a winner too yum.


----------



## JCook (Jul 11, 2006)

My all time favorite is homemade peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream.


----------

